# Adopting 1y/o GSD - currently have 1.5 y/o GSD



## Axle (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm not sure this is the correct place to post this, but it's the closest I could find.

We currently have a 1.5 year old male (neutered) GSD, Axle. We are considering adopting a 1 year old male (intact) GSD. The two got along great together at the dog park this past weekend and we are planning on having a trial run at our house this weekend.

Obedience wise, Axle's recall, platz, sit, stay, etc. are all fine. We are currently in class working toward his CGC. The adoptive dog has been through the first class at Petsmart and seemed to do well with all the basic obedience.

I am wondering if anyone has advice on adopting a dog so close in age. Any issues or experiences with this situation? We would have the adopted dog neutered after he settles into our home (unless this is something we should do sooner to avoid issues?). 

I'd really appreciate any input!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Generally, while 2 male dogs are the better bet than females and sometimes will be fast friends, you have two puppies, really, in terms of maturity, and would be better able to tell when they are 3 and 4 to know if they will get along then for the long-term. 

Is this with a rescue that would take him back for life?

Personally, I have a group of dogs around the same age, and while it's nice in some ways, you will hopefully have 2 dogs that are old at the same time, with increased care and costs associated with that. And that is the bad part, along with sad times. 

It could go great, or it could be not so great, but the one thing I do now is to space dogs out closer to 3 years, and think that could be something to be considered. Your dog sounds like a nice boy, and probably wouldn't mind more time to have the spotlight, and if you want to expose him to more dogs, you could even foster for the rescue, and when he's 3 or so, start looking for one to keep.


----------



## Axle (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for your reply!

This is not with a rescue. A friend needs to re-home him and asked if we would be interested - We weren't actively looking for another dog. The old age at the same time is definitely something I've thought about.

Do you have any thoughts on the timing of neutering him if we do take him? It seems harsh to uproot him and then neuter him immediately so I'd prefer he be settled in first.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'd ask the friend if this could be a trial. A few weeks should let you know how it is playing out.

Why neuter him? Manage his "dates" so he doesn't find bitches in heat. Neutering is no longer considered as desirable as it once was. The longer you can hold off the better it is for dogs regarding various cancers and skeletal issues (such as ACL injuries)


----------



## Axle (Jan 29, 2014)

I prefer to neuter him sooner than later because our current dog is already neutered (wanted to wait until 2 years but he was cryptorchid, so he was neutered at a year and 3 months) and I didn't want any potential tension. He was also very interested in humping the other dogs at the park, mine included. Also, one of our favorite parks requires dogs be spayed or neutered before they're able to enter - but I guess we could find a new favorite.

I like the idea of a longer trial run but I'm not sure they'd go for that or how it would impact the dog.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If possible, have the current owner do the neuter, then take him after 2 weeks. That way he's had his quiet time there. 

When a dog is neutered, can they breed - Questions & Answers | VetInfo/QA be aware. (I've read longer time periods for fertility) 

Rescues get dogs in, neuter, adjust all the time - good dogs are good dogs and handle things as they happen. You would then have that 2 week period to do a shut down http://www.bigdogsbighearts.com/2_week_shutdown0001.pdf type thing and that might be good for all involved.


----------



## Axle (Jan 29, 2014)

That was a very good read - thank you for sharing!


----------

